# System Administrator Appreciation Day



## Heiko (28 Juli 2006)

Es ist mal wieder so weit.

Gehet hin und dankt Euren großen und kleinen Administratoren da draußen in der Welt dass sie dafür sorgen, dass Ihr das hier lesen könnt... 

http://www.sysadminday.com/


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: System Administrator Appreciation Day*

Sysadmin of the year 2006 - Heiko for President! Meine Stimme hast du sicher.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: System Administrator Appreciation Day*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76064
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,429007,00.html


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: System Administrator Appreciation Day*

Oh, der Admin hat nicht geantwortet:



> reducal,
> 
> You nominated a sysadmin for Sysadmin of the Year 2006.  Unfortunately, they haven't completed the nomination to be officially entered yet. There's less then a week left for them to complete their nomination. The Sysadmin of the Year contest ends October 31, 2006. Winner will be notified in early November and announced in early December. The sysadmin you nominated has a chance to win an Apple MacBook, a trip to LISA (Large Installation System Administrator Conference) in Washington DC, a  Splunk Professional server license and more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: System Administrator Appreciation Day*

Doch, aber die lassen nur USA und Kanada zu...


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: System Administrator Appreciation Day*

wieder ist es soweit  

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/93328


> Lobet den Admin, den mächtigen König des Netzwerks


http://www.sysadminday.com/


> July 27th, 2007 (Last Friday Of July)
> 8th Annual
> System Administrator Appreciation Day


http://www.sysadminday.com/gifts.html


> General Gift Ideas
> 
> *       Parties, munchies, refreshments and entertainment
> *       Cake and Ice Cream party (balloons optional)
> ...





> Der Kreativität bei den Dankesbekundungen sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Wer seine Admins für ihre Arbeit im vergangenen Jahr würdigen möchte, wird sicher einen angemessenen Ausdruck seiner Dankbarkeit finden.
> 
> *… lasset den Lobgesang hören.*


----------



## A John (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: System Administrator Appreciation Day*



Heiko schrieb:


> Gehet hin und dankt Euren großen und kleinen Administratoren da draußen in der Welt dass sie dafür sorgen, dass Ihr das hier lesen könnt...



http://www.nyms.de/Bastard.html  	:machkaputt:


----------



## webwatcher (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: System Administrator Appreciation Day*

heise online - "Danke! Gute Arbeit."


> Angesicht der bereits zu Gewohnheit gewordenen Geschenke an diesem Tag hatte Heise Netze in der vergangenen Woche dazu aufgerufen, Vorschläge für ein Sysadmin-Denkmal einzusenden. Wikipedia vermeldet in besten Amtsdeutsch zum Stichwort Denkmal, dass es sich dabei um ein Objekt handele, "dem im Rahmen der Erinnerungskultur ein besonderer Wert zugesprochen wird. Es steht für ein Ereignis, eine Person oder einen Zustand der Vergangenheit."


----------

